# SoMD FurBQ



## FurryAssassin (Aug 6, 2012)

I have desided to host a FurBQ in Southern Maryland at Dorsey Memorial Park in Hollywood on Saturday Sept 22. Starting at 2:00.

Food will be standard hotdogs, hamburgers, chips, soda, (special orders can be arranged). 

Entry to the FurBQ will be $10 which includes the meal and games. Donations for FurTheMore will be appreciated as well as a 50/50 raffle. 

Please RSVP http://www.furaffinity.net/journal/3651491/ so we can get a proper headcount for food and supplies.

I hope we get a good turn out so we can continue having more events!


----------



## zachhart12 (Aug 6, 2012)

Uh oh... >>


----------



## FurryAssassin (Aug 6, 2012)

Uh Oh..?


----------



## zachhart12 (Aug 6, 2012)

I'm just reminded of the NJ FurBQ is all


----------



## FurryAssassin (Aug 6, 2012)

Oh yes I heard of that but I will not allow that to happen. I am also avoiding using businesses that could get in trouble for "our" actions.


----------



## zachhart12 (Aug 6, 2012)

FurryAssassin said:


> Oh yes I heard of that but I will not allow that to happen. I am also avoiding using businesses that could get in trouble for "our" actions.



good ^^


----------



## BarlettaX (Aug 6, 2012)

Um... GK! New Jersey! 

But really, good luck, and don't leave your drink unattended! :v


----------



## FurryAssassin (Aug 9, 2012)

A little hiccup with the location. The park is booked up with football season starting so the only date we can use the park is Sunday Aug 26th. Its much sooner than planned. We could also try to change locations to a park that does not do Football games at.

I leave it up to you. 

If neither works I guess well have to cancel this time. -.-


----------

